# Close Up Kits



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Guys,

After seeing some of the amazing close up shots you get, I was wondering if these adapters can get me closer?

Ebay Item number: 270311872418

I have a Fuji S6500 Bridge DSLR (so a fixed lens) with a 58mm thread - macro capability 10cms

What about lighting - any recommended (budget) lamps or what about one of these

Ebay Item number: 120344464037

Any advice or recommendations/suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Steve, Ive got these, and so does Derek ( luvwatch) and they are great, I also use a Maplin light box/ tent and its a great set up..

http://www.backdropsource.co.uk/Productinf...all-light-stand

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=38260

Total cost about Â£50


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Hi Steve, Ive got these, and so does Derek ( luvwatch) and they are great, I also use a Maplin light box/ tent and its a great set up..
> 
> http://www.backdropsource.co.uk/Productinf...all-light-stand
> 
> ...


Thanks - I've got a light tent thingy - I think I just need extra light.

I'd like to improve the macro performance, and thanks to Chris's reply on the other similar thread I can see I can get a macro 10x lens to bolt on quite cheaply.

The alternative I suppose is to live with the existing macro capability and post process crop.

Thanks for the lighting advice and link.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Steve - Another vote from me for the lighting rig above from Jason - I suppose it depends on how 'macro' you want to get? - Good watch pics don't really need macro at all imho but if you wanted to get carried away with macro of insects etc a quick trawl on flickr will show some amazing results with your fuji S6500 - Some of the best ones use add on dedicated macro lenses from the likes of Raynox but I think you could expect some great results with the lighting above, a tripod & my top tip which is to NOT press the shutter yourself (i.e. use a remote or if you don't have one use the timer facility)

Cheers ... Paul


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Bit late to add to my Santa list but I think I might invest in a pair of dem dere lites... and that Raynox DCR150 looks amazing for the price - gets the thumbs up from some pretty competent photographers - so perhaps one of them plus probably a better mini tripod, I've got a hulking great one but my mini one is pretty flimsy if truth be told.

Thanks for the tips.


----------

